# Ferret kits from 3 days old onwards.



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey, i now have new pictures, and the little things are growing soooo fast, and their colours are showing.

3 Days old:


























took these this morning, they are now 11 days old:




























Male kit 1:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Male kit 2:










Female kit 3:


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

awwwwwww look at the cuteness lol, likey and the black marks on the noses so sweet


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

they will be dark nosed, but i rekon the black is just dirt from nursing,

Think the boys are pinto panda like their father and the girl is a silver like mum


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Bobbie said:


> they will be dark nosed, but i rekon the black is just dirt from nursing,
> 
> Think the boys are pinto panda like their father and the girl is a silver like mum


awww so sweet  cant wait to see them grow up


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am just learning the colours of the ferrets and telling pups colours from an early age.
Could you explain what you mean by pinto panda and how can you tell from a young age and do you have any full pitures of you r silver girl for me to see.Thanks in advance:2thumb:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Basically, the boys look like they will come out like there angora father, and the little girl looks like she will be like mum =)


This is mum:


















this is dad:








him from behind:


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

very cute pics indeed thanks for showing them


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

dad is stunning!!!!


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

here is a couple more from 12 days old.. to keep you going


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

12 days again


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Bobbie, Dad looks a cracker.


----------



## Jesse (May 24, 2009)

Awwwh. These are totally adorable, the father is stunning! Making me want to get another ferret XD


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

ok more from yesterday: Day 13 

this is the jill, shes much darker than the boys.




























And one of the boys










This is all three, and one of poppys kits too, poppy had 5 and ate 4 so i rescued the last one and tilly has accepted him as one of her own, hes named Ranger - Lone ranger - as hes the last one left, but hes now 5 days old and hes doing great.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my! Theyre gooooooooorgeous:flrt:
Still waiting on my jills to drop...any day now :no1:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you =D

i will get some tonight too, they are 2 weeks today


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!:no1:

How you coping with the weather? Im having to put bottles of frozen water in with them-I hate the heat grrr!


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

mine seem to be ok, one of the old ladies struggles a bit, but they have no sense and sleep in the sun, as they have a court they can get away from the sun, but my boys are in hutches, but turned away from the sun at the mo =) 


as a tip, cover the hutch in a white sheet, not just the front, all of it that faces the sun, it reflect the light and keeps the fert cooler inside


xxx


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

They live in a big shed  Ive been leaving the door open to try and cool it down a bit aswell, gets really warm in there though


----------



## Ess (May 20, 2009)

Sheds are really warm. I bought some 6mm ply and lined the whole shed but I put some polystyrene between the ply and the shed. I have also used expanding foam but you can use lots of things, even cheap loft insulation, or bubblewrap and tinfoil.
It also keeps it warmer in winter.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

very cute bobbie looking good


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

im sos excited now ! im getting two baby ferrets in six to seven weeks !!


----------



## rdc275 (Jun 4, 2008)

*babies*

they are very nice bobbie and i still have 4 from sophie they are 5 weeks will try and get some pics up for all to see and hope everyones babies find good homes


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

17 days old today!!

the jill is a Blaze, hob 1 is a silver, and hob 2 a silver mitt, possibly a panda, as he doesnt have a mask.. we shall see..



Jill










Hob 1










Hob 2 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

More cuteness bobbie .Cant wait til see more pics of them


----------

